# Bankers Draft



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi there how long does it normally take for a bankers draft to reach the receiving end on a week day and weekend 

many thanks
Gareth


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

If you pay 25 quid, it will clear in an hour, half a day tops. This also help regarding fraud and duff BD as they are some about (not that I want to concern you!)

Otherwise, a BD will clear the same time as an ordinary cheque (a BD is just the issuing banks own cheques).

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks buddy


----------

